# Ist PC-Leistung genügend für Verwendung als Linux Server?



## FaWa (3. Oktober 2003)

Guten Tag!

Ich, Windows Umsteiger, möchte einen:  Pentium II 233mHz
                                                                           512 MB SD-Ram
Rechner als Linux (SuSe 8.2) Server verwenden. 

Der Server soll folgendes für zwei, an den Server angeschlossene, Rechner bereitstellen : Internet (DSL)
                          Daten (MP3-Archiv und evtl. Videos)
                          Drucker.



Ich würde gerne Wissen, ob die Leistungs des Servers ausreicht, um von beiden Rechnern paralell zu Surfen, Musik zu hören und eventuell noch zu Drucken.

Des weiteren interessiert mich, ob es mir, als Linux Neuling, überhaupt möglich ist das oben beschriebene Netzwerk einzurichten. Muss ich hierzu Samba verwenden?  

Danke für Ihre Hilfe!


FaWa


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von FaWa _
> *Guten Tag!
> 
> Ich, Windows Umsteiger, möchte einen:  Pentium II 233mHz
> ...



Reicht Dicke. 
Lass einfach die GUI weg, die wird nicht benötigt.



> _Original geschrieben von FaWa _
> *
> Des weiteren interessiert mich, ob es mir, als Linux Neuling, überhaupt möglich ist das oben beschriebene Netzwerk einzurichten. Muss ich hierzu Samba verwenden?
> Danke für Ihre Hilfe!
> FaWa *



Kauf dir ein Buch, nimm dir ein viertel Jahr zeit dich einzuarbeiten und dann geht das schon.


----------



## FaWa (3. Oktober 2003)

Danke für die Hilfe, aber was ist eine "GUI"?


----------



## FaWa (3. Oktober 2003)

Achso, ich weiß "Graphik User Interface"!


----------

